# Pregnant cat issues



## Kurtcobain (Jan 11, 2012)

My cat is roughly a year and a half old. Living on a farm, we decided to go ahead and breed her with one of our male cats so that we can have a few more farm cats to chase away vermin.

I have several concerns.

She's cleaning herself way too much, especially on the lower belly (chest is fine), tail/base of tail, and her hind legs. For a clean cat, she's never been so obsessive like this. She's lost a lot of fur in the mentioned areas.

My sister's rampant pitbull jumped on her one evening, about two weeks back. I don't know how hard, she let out a scream and that was it.

She falls, a lot. Usually a graceful cat, she's been beyond clumsy with the little belly she put on.

She should be due within the next two weeks, three tops. It looks like she won't have any more than four kittens. I'm just concerned about the issues I've mentioned.


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

It hasn't been my experience that pregnant cats are clumsy to the point of falling a lot. It's possible she may have suffered an injury from the dog. I would have her checked out by your vet before she kittens. As for her obsessive grooming, some cats do this out of anxiety to calm themselves.


----------



## Sol (Feb 20, 2003)

You need to take her to the vet due to both the clumsyness and the obsessive cleaning. Obsessive cleaning may be caused by many things: stress, allergies or pain (pain in the urinary tract just to mention one thing).


----------



## BotanyBlack (Apr 6, 2011)

I third a vet visit. If she was injured by the dog or has other health problems, it could lead to difficulty in the kittening. It might also rule out problems with her pregnancy also.


----------



## spotty cats (Sep 23, 2011)

Sol said:


> You need to take her to the vet due to both the clumsyness and the obsessive cleaning. Obsessive cleaning may be caused by many things: stress, allergies or pain (pain in the urinary tract just to mention one thing).


Agree, definitely needs a vet visit


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

Any updates on your girl?


----------



## BotanyBlack (Apr 6, 2011)

my4kitties said:


> Any updates on your girl?


^^this. hoping she is doing fine.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Looks like OP hasn't been on since they posted their question.


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

Well, it has only been two days, but I hope the OP does come back and updates us. I'd hate to think that there was something seriously wrong with her cat and she lost her cat and/or the litter. :-(


----------

